# Pygmy cory group buy



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

On invertzfactory.com the pygmy cories are 1.60 each but its a 15 dollar shipping. I want to find some others to buy with me to make the purchase worth it. But can someone explain how the group order function works? Also is anyone interested?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Neil,

Instructions for doing a Group Buy are in the "Stickys" at the beginning of the "For Sale or Trade" sub-forum.

-Roy


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

The main thing would be getting enough folks in your general area. The group in the Houston area did a group buy from invertzfactory on nerite snails once, and maybe two species of fish, and they just timed everything out to make sure they all showed up the shipping day to divy the critters.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

1.60 each is a good price for the pygmies.
By me, the usual price is around 3.00-4.00 each.

I have a group of 13 +/- in my tank that like to hide out.

You might want to put up additional posting on craigslist near you, to get more interest.

Try to get half the money up front from people as a deposit, the worst thing that will happen is you'll have a bunch of extra cories :^)


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd go in with ya, but alas, I'm on the other side of the country. Poo!


----------



## albirdy (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey!!! This is crazy. I was just looking for corydoras. I've had pygmies in the past, but not with much luck (although new set up calls for the task again). I was either going to go hastatus, pygmaeus, or sterbai, jullius. (thinking of big or small). if you decide to get this, I'd totally be in the split the shipping cost. I'd likely want around 7 cories.

Let me know! By the way, I know it says I'm a junior member, but you can also check out my pTrader on plantedtank.net Same user name 

Thanks!

P.S. Pm if anything


----------

